# Any Western Hunters out there??



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

hey everybody, i was just noticing that theres not alot of AT members from the Western States. (or maybe im just not very attentive) So lets see how many of us younger guys bow hunt out west. 

Post up stories, pics, or anything about hunting out west.


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

ya i'm from oregon and montana


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well im here from the ****ty state of california!!!!


----------



## Brandon1971 (Nov 1, 2010)

Utah the Wapati State (Rocky Mountain Elk)


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

When Im in western Canada, Glad i don't live in the states


----------



## camaroguy (Oct 13, 2010)

colorado the land of the elk:shade:


----------



## oneshotthompson (Sep 20, 2009)

Oregon and Montana too.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm from about the worst state in the country...Utah. :doh:


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm Not Ted said:


> I'm from about the worst state in the country...Utah. :doh:


please i would love to live in utah!!! big mule deer, big elk, big EVERYTHING!!! trust me california is way worst!


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

The hunting is alright, but it's everything else that sucks.


----------

